# asylum G.B?



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

GOOD DAY & WELCOME TO A BRAND NEW EDITION OF 
"ASYLUM"
Today's program features another chance to take part in our exciting competition:

HIJACK AN AIRLINER.......&......... WIN A COUNCIL HOUSE,
We've already given away Hundreds of Millions of Pounds & thousands of dream homes, courtesy of our sponsor:
THE BRITISH TAXPAYER.
Don't forget we're now the fastest growing game on the planet.
Anyone can play, provided they don't already hold a valid british passport, & you only need to speak one word of English:

"ASYLUM"

Prizes include all-expenses-paid accomadation, cash benefits starting at £180 a week & achance to earn thousands more begging, mugging, and accosting drivers at traffick lights. This competition is open to everyone buying a ticket or stowing away on one of our partner airlines, ferry companies or eurostar.

NO APPLICATIONEVER REFUSED -Reasonable or unreasonable

All you have to do is destroy all your papers & remember the magic password:

"ASYLUM"

A few years ago, 140 members of the Taliban family from Afghanistan were flown goat class from Kabul to our International gateway at Stansted, where our local
law enforcement officers were on hand to fast-track them to their luxury £200 
a-night rooms in the fabulous 4* Hilton Hotel. They joined ten's of thousands of other lucky winners already staying in hotels all over Brittain.......
Our most popular destinations also include the White Cliffs of Dover, & the Toddington service area in historic Bedfordshire.

If you still don't understand the rules, don't forget, there's no need to phone a friend or ask the audience.

JUST APPLY FOR LEGAL AID!!!

Hundreds of lawyers, social workers & councellors are waiting to help.

IT WON'T COST YOU A PENNY IT COULD CHANGE YOUR LIFE FOREVER!!!!
SO PLAY TODAY!!!!
COMMENTS PLEASE.....griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*asylum gb*



griz616 said:


> GOOD DAY & WELCOME TO A BRAND NEW EDITION OF
> "ASYLUM"
> Today's program features another chance to take part in our exciting competition:
> 
> ...




please don't just view this, I need your input??????????????????????????
regards griz


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

I am expat for some years,my husband always paid taxes,fortunately or no,never used any system.Like on some forum a lady said about Spain-you don't contribute-you don't use.First time I can understand why british people leave their country.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*mmmmmmmmmmm*

Hi Griz

Im not sure what you are asking people to comment on - Im not being rude (truly please dont take this personally) - but I find it offensive, stereotypical and just embarassing really - I dont want to get embroiled in a lengthy political discussion - but I have to say that I dont hold with everyone arriving in the UK is either a asylum seeker or sponger ...

Im here as a resident in Spain - but also an "immigrant" - and I would hate it if the Spanish people all thought that I was taking advantage of their system ... Im not - and I honestly dont believe that everyone who arrives in the UK is doing it either ...

I didnt leave the UK for any moral or political reason - I left because as a member of the EU I am allowed to live and work anywhere within it - and I wanted to experience the difference in lifestyle .... no ulterior motive - no hatred of the UK or the people who live in it - born and bred citizens or immigrants ...


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

After all,maybe moderators shouldn't allowed materials like this,what i think has nothing to do with this forum.I was very much provoked,because of my condition/double hernia surgery in my spine/,we paid double for the surgery,i don't get absolutely any help,never been to doctor since/because in Belgium would cost 100s,if not 1000s/,doesn't matter of any contributions to the system.So it isn't easy to see how people get help,because they are not from EU.I apologize to the forum for my writing.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe it was politically insensitive but it made me laugh.....

I don't think anybody seriously thinks that everyone who arrives in the UK is an asylum seeker (apart from sensationalist gutter press types) but there can be little doubt that we are an easy touch compared to other contries/systems. But perhaps that is what makes for a decent civilised society. The debate, no doubt, will rumble on.

And on

And on


etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suspect its not just the "alylum seeker" thing now though. There has been this recent business about "British jobs for British workers", which could turn ugly for not only the UK, but us lot over here.... and anywhere else where Brits are working in foreign countries - tit for tat etc!! Fortunately the media arent pushing that one at the mo


Jo


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I suspect its not just the "alylum seeker" thing now though. There has been this recent business about "British jobs for British workers", which could turn ugly for not only the UK, but us lot over here.... and anywhere else where Brits are working in foreign countries - tit for tat etc!! Fortunately the media arent pushing that one at the mo
> 
> 
> Jo


My thoughts exactly when that story broke.... We still have our wonderful island mentality over here. Although I seem to recall reading a thread either on this forum or another that some locations in Spain have seen something similar happen over Brits in their country (don't think it was anything like as bad as the situation in UK).


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Jo ... I agree with what you are saying .... and I suppose thats partly what I was hinting at previously - its very easy to "joke" or comment about immigrations / asylum seekers / etc .... but the reality is most people dont understand the implications (including the press/media) when they publish stuff like this original posting ..... yes I suppose its supposed to be funny (I actually dont think it is) - but the reality for people such as ourselves who live in someone elses Country we want to be treated as individuals - and that should be based on our behaviour and contribution to society ... not on a stereotype of whatever a "foreigner" is in each country ... I have no doubt there are a lot people trying to get into the UK .... as they also try to get into Spain ....

Ive always stood on my soap box were discrimination is concerned .... I hate it .... and at this moment in time the last thing we need is people of any persuasion stirring the pot ... as you rightly said Jo - there is already "jobs for us and not for foreigners" talk in the Uk, in the USA and probably here too ...... its potentially a scary future and we should be practising more tolerance as opposed to more discriminatory comments and hype in the media .....

by the way Happy Friday and hope you are all looking forward to the weekend! dont want to end this on a bad note !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jo ... I agree with what you are saying .... and I suppose thats partly what I was hinting at previously - its very easy to "joke" or comment about immigrations / asylum seekers / etc .... but the reality is most people dont understand the implications (including the press/media) when they publish stuff like this original posting ..... yes I suppose its supposed to be funny (I actually dont think it is) - but the reality for people such as ourselves who live in someone elses Country we want to be treated as individuals - and that should be based on our behaviour and contribution to society ... not on a stereotype of whatever a "foreigner" is in each country ... I have no doubt there are a lot people trying to get into the UK .... as they also try to get into Spain ....
> 
> Ive always stood on my soap box were discrimination is concerned .... I hate it .... and at this moment in time the last thing we need is people of any persuasion stirring the pot ... as you rightly said Jo - there is already "jobs for us and not for foreigners" talk in the Uk, in the USA and probably here too ...... its potentially a scary future and we should be practising more tolerance as opposed to more discriminatory comments and hype in the media .....
> 
> by the way Happy Friday and hope you are all looking forward to the weekend! dont want to end this on a bad note !!!



I actually have quite radical views on asylum seekers and human rights issues and dont altogether disagree with the OP. But I always try to look at the bigger picture with everything. As for jobs for our own, well human beings are tribal and territorial beings, and as such look after their own tribes and territory, be it family, friends, property, country, countrymen..... If we could change this then would the world be a better place??? Human rights and tolerance dont sit easy with our natural instincts whether we "know" its right or wrong.. Hence we have to resort to removing freedom of speech - which is maybe why people are opposed to what the OP has said???


Anyway, this is the sort of conversation that could cause a feud on the forum, so I shall keep out of this one, cos I hate falling out with people 

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Jo .... honestly I didnt intend or wouldnt even consider starting a fued!!! Im a pacifist on a grand scale ! lol ..... Im going to leave this one alone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hey Jo .... honestly I didnt intend or wouldnt even consider starting a fued!!! Im a pacifist on a grand scale ! lol ..... Im going to leave this one alone


So am I and me too  


jo xxxxxx


----------

